# Need Help Choosing Website



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Guys, I Want To Get A Website Up And Running, But I Need Some Advice. I Was Looking Into Go Daddy.com. Anybody Using It, If So How Do You Like It. Im Not Looking To Sell Or Accept Credit Card, Rather I Just Want To Have My Info As Far As Screen Printing, Embroidery, Etc. More Of An Informative Site That Shows And Tells The Services I Offer, And How They Can Contact Us. I Want People To Be Able To Upload Or Email Me There Files So I Can Quote Them A Price On Work. 
I Also Want To Be Able To Design My Own Webpage Artwork, Can I Do It With Corelx3, Ive Heard Of Html But Im Not Sure What That Is. Can I Design My Web Pages In Corel And Just Move Them Into My Site. I Dont Mind Using Some Templates, But I Would Like To Add My Own Personal Touch To It, With My Own Artwork. Does Anybody Know If I Can Do This With Go Daddy.com Any Help Or Advice Is Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You need web page software such as Dreamweaver, Expressions Web or Front Page for your basic web structure. If you're not familiar with HTML or any code then you should probably use a template to start. Take HTML classes and learn how to change the template so you can customize it. You can create your own artwork in corel & insert this in your web software. I did this with my site which is hosted on Go Daddy.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Im Assuming I Can Still Add My Logo That I Created In Corel To My Godaddy Web Page On One Of There Templates, Please Correct Me If Im Wrong.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

amp267 said:


> Hey Guys, I Want To Get A Website Up And Running, But I Need Some Advice. I Was Looking Into Go Daddy.com. Anybody Using It, If So How Do You Like It. Im Not Looking To Sell Or Accept Credit Card, Rather I Just Want To Have My Info As Far As Screen Printing, Embroidery, Etc. More Of An Informative Site That Shows And Tells The Services I Offer, And How They Can Contact Us. I Want People To Be Able To Upload Or Email Me There Files So I Can Quote Them A Price On Work.
> I Also Want To Be Able To Design My Own Webpage Artwork, Can I Do It With Corelx3, Ive Heard Of Html But Im Not Sure What That Is. Can I Design My Web Pages In Corel And Just Move Them Into My Site. I Dont Mind Using Some Templates, But I Would Like To Add My Own Personal Touch To It, With My Own Artwork. Does Anybody Know If I Can Do This With Go Daddy.com Any Help Or Advice Is Greatly Appreciated.


I have all my (6) webs with godaddy. I use their deluxe package which allows me unlimited webs in the space I pay for. They have templates that you can use. Corel is not really a web site design software. HTML is design code. A must to really do great webs site. You can use what is known as open source web templates, Open Web Design - Download Free Web Design Templates I use Fontpage 2002 for my designs. I use paypal for my credit card transactions. Lou


----------



## rjausburn (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm watching your thread closely because I'm in a simular boat. But I want to be able to make transactions. Is there pros and cons between using credit cards and paypal??


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Is GoDaddy a good webhost? I've been reading in another thread that they may or may not engage in shady business practices. I think Rodney has cleared that up that it may be other folks buying and holding domain names for ransom and just listing them for sale at GoDaddy. 

Lou, are you very happy with GoDaddy? I am there as well, so I am looking for your opinion as my site is only parked, sad I know. I think I need to take one of those HTML classes as I am stuck at a certain point. My site is also information driven and not for commerce, though I would like to be able to accept deposits there, so I guess scratch that! Too confused by this side of it all....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

amp267 said:


> Im Assuming I Can Still Add My Logo That I Created In Corel To My Godaddy Web Page On One Of There Templates, Please Correct Me If Im Wrong.


You are correct. You would need to export the file to a jpg or gif file first.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Web design is the one thing that I think that CorelDRAW is not very good at. Creating gifs with transparent backgrounds is kind of a pain. That's the only reason I still use Illy. I design in X3 and import that into Illustrator to create web graphics.

As for using GoDaddy, I've heard that there have been some problems, but I don't know the details. But one thing I would recommend, DO NOT use the same company for your domain registration and your web hosting. Problems can arise from that if you do decide to change hosts at a later date.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I have all my (6) webs with godaddy. I use their deluxe package which allows me unlimited webs in the space I pay for. They have templates that you can use. Corel is not really a web site design software. HTML is design code. A must to really do great webs site. You can use what is known as open source web templates, Open Web Design - Download Free Web Design Templates I use Fontpage 2002 for my designs. I use paypal for my credit card transactions. Lou


We have used Yahoo for many, many moons. Never a problem.

LOL, Lou ... I beta tested Frontpage, back in the day. I am still using NetObjects Fusion 7 for the HTML side of things, I don't know how the latest version is doing (they were struggling with Vista) ... and we have the full PayPal set-up.

At least, I am up-to-date with Flash!


----------

